# Real Estate in St. Croix wanted



## gold (Jan 29, 2015)

Have been there many years ago, but just recently have considered
moving to the island.
Would like any feed back from someone who has lived there as to the
land conditions (fresh water well, soil, building codes, zoning, etc.)
Looking for a few acres in the hills , away from town, in order to start
a small farm (market garden crops) to sell in town a few times a week.
Have seen locals do it. I wish to do the same on a larger scale.
Have a mail order business that will move with me, for a steady income
source. Will be hard for a single person I realize, but I need to forfill
my dreams while I still can.
Will have to take a trip there soon I guess. Because the internet can only
offer so much info.:bow:


----------



## gold (Jan 29, 2015)

No replies to my St Croix post !
So if anyone has some useable information on the island, please
let me known. I would think with the thousands of Ht users someone
out there would be willing to share their knowledge about the current
conditions there. Thanks


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi we just spent 9 days there and found out some very interesting changes that took place in last 2-3 years. Just an FYI for you

Electricity has gone through the roof. Many many businesses went out of business as they could not afford the approx. $30,000/year costs. Yes you read this right. We got to be friends with workers at the Renaissance Carabola resort and at another place and all said the same thing. We were asking why NOTHING is air conditioned anymore (we were there last August) except some bedrooms. Well, they told us tons. Most of them are planning to leave the island as the closures have cost so many their jobs.

They said this was a recent development.

Second, food costs have skyrocketed also.Costs to ship in food as they grow very little and then REFRIGERATE it cause the simplest items to be 3x-5x what you would pay in Florida.

Great island but look into this. Ask to see business' or homes' electric bills. Call the utility and really talk to them.
Hope this helps


----------



## gold (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the update.
The lack of fresh fruit & produce is one of the reasons I believe would
be a great business to start there. I remember (years ago) in the mornings
you could find a few vendors selling their 'extras' from their garden; and
they ALWAYS sold out.
Just like state side, the island utitieties (sorry spelling) know that people
need the service, so up goes the price.
Seem like all the good places left are worst.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds like a real opportunity for solar electric business.


----------

